# hey NIKO



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag verrückt Aquariums niko, hat einen großen Tag nicht zu viel Kuchen essen.


:hungry: have a good one, get lots of gifts, and don't eat to much cake.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's nikolay's Birthday today.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Happy birthday Niko!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

С Днем рождения!
Happy birthday Niko!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Happy birthday my friend! Hope you have a wonderful day/week!


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Happy B Day Niko
and thanks for making us think 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Niko!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you, thank you all!


----------

